
Adobe supercharges Photoshop’s content-aware AI fill - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/10/adobe-supercharges-photoshops-content-aware-fill-so-you-have-more-options-fewer-ai-fails/
======
blt
... more about giving user more control than any new algorithmic techniques.
Was expecting e.g. GAN discriminators

------
ygra
Wasn't content-aware fill just some sort of cellular automaton instead of an
“AI”? Granted, the results could look similar to what AI approaches to image
editing sometimes also produce, but I don't think we have to label every
algorithm with an unfitting buzzword. Unless I missed a major change to what
CAF does in the past few years.

~~~
sebazzz
Today everything is AI and machine learning. Turns out I was doing machine
learning, AI and big data before it was cool, in university: Movie
recommendations using the Slope One algorithm [0]. Except that it is an
machine learning AI now.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slope_One](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slope_One)

